
Viewpoint Toward a Computer for Visual Thinkers (1988) - Impossible
http://www.scottkim.com.previewc40.carrierzone.com/viewpoint/index.html
======
hcs
I was having trouble with the PDF link, here's an Internet Archive copy:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20191014194206/http://www.scottk...](https://web.archive.org/web/20191014194206/http://www.scottkim.com.previewc40.carrierzone.com/viewpoint/viewpoint-
dissertation.pdf)

The video is very good at getting the point across, though (naturally).

Also of some interest to this audience might be Raeder's 1984 dissertation,
which shows a combination of visual programming, functional programming, and
programming by demonstration. A big part of his model is naming things as
rarely as possible:
[https://archive.org/details/RaederProgrammingInPictures](https://archive.org/details/RaederProgrammingInPictures)

------
dawg-
Fascinating. I admit I only read the intro section but bookmarked for later.
The page "on being interdisciplinary" with a kind of taxonomy of
interdisciplinary work is really interesting.

I wonder what the author would have to say about the possibilities of "Spatial
Computing" with AR that seems to be the next big buzz? It seems like spatial
computing is all about manipulating data in a highly visual format.

------
jstewartmobile
Well, that's time I'm not getting back.

edit: to be more specific, this is very bare. add "visual" representations for
the concepts that ultimately need to be expressed--verbs, prepositions, etc--
then we're back to linguistics, but with ad-hoc pictographs.

